# Why don't they make ... ... ... ...



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

... ... ... demarara flavoured sweetener ?

(I'm sure there are other things we'd like to see)


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Sardine tins which can be opened with an ordinary tin opener, without risk to life and limb. If they can do it for pilchards, why not sardines?
Ring-pulls without artery-severing potential.
Plastic corks which don’t disintegrate on removal with a normal corkscrew, resulting in wine full of bits.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

TVs and car dashboards that work because you can *turn a knob with letters on* to tell you what to do. 
I have always been technologically challenged and that's not going to change any time soon!


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Printed instructions for phones, tablets etc. To read how to operate things you have to know how to access the online instructions. You then can’t use the instructions as you have to leave the instructions page visible and can’t move back to what you want the instructions for at the same time. The only way is to print everything or to have 2 or 3 phones or tablets open at the same time and try to operate one of them. It doesn’t help that most online info is American.
I’m not great with technology but I’m intelligent and a quick learner and can do most things with properly written instructions, and find it infuriating that computer bods assume we all know what they’re on about.

:devil:


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

@LezLee, you need one of these, had mine over 10 years still works, as long as you can just lift the ring a bit, old knife or spoon handle should work for that if you don't want to ruin your nails

http://https://www.amazon.co.uk/Deluxe-Ring-Pull-Can-Opener/dp/B00C2PJ6PG/ref=sr_1_4_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1541877551&sr=8-4&keywords=ring+pull+can+opener

I don't have that problem with mobile phone nor tablet - ain't got one, I've managed without for 84 years, why start now?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

...ketchup slices, firmed up kind of like ketchup does in the oven. Then you could put them on a burger and not have half of it squirt out the back on the first bite.


----------

